

Notes on the resolution and other details of the human eye  - bootload
http://www.clarkvision.com/imagedetail/eye-resolution.html

======
yannis
You can easily see one millionth of an inch. During my training as a
Mechanical Engineer we did some work at a metrology lab. We used what in the
US is called a Gauge block <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gauge_block> . If you
set two gauge blocks by one millionth difference you can see the light between
them. Also don't forget the human eye can see as far as a few light years -
think stars!

By the way the Wikipedia article on Gauge blocks is also very inspirational
for any aspiring inventors/enterpreneurs.

------
albertcardona
Current silicon retina, which exploit similar event-based "pixels" (as opposed
to frame-based scans), are way below the eye's resolution, but can still do so
much:

<http://siliconretina.ini.uzh.ch>

Makes me wonder what the tiny composite eyes of insects can do in a complex
environment like a forest.

